
Show HN: “Attendize” – An open-source ticket selling alternative to Eventbrite - dignite
https://www.attendize.com
======
Raed667
I'm very interested in this, just one question, how do you handle ticket
"hording".

I had an issue with eventbrite where if the tickets are free people will just
open several tabs and order 10 at once.

Is there some kind of IP checking ?

~~~
dignite
This is actually something that I spent a lot of time trying to get right.
Currently when a user selects their tickets and clicks 'Checkout', all other
sessions they have open will be cancelled and their reserved tickets released.

This still doesn't stop people from completing the checkout process and then
starting again though. It's a tricky thing to prevent as most preventative
measures are easily circumvented by users.

------
mgberlin
Looks interesting and nicely done from the screenshots, but there's massive
friction to take a real look. There should be a link to a live demo, front and
center.

~~~
dignite
Demo up and running now:
[https://www.attendize.com/documentation.php#demo](https://www.attendize.com/documentation.php#demo)

